# Tabla de valores de los componentes electronicos.



## Gladiador89 (Ago 15, 2009)

Buenas noches!. Soy nuevo en el foro. Y me encanta todo los temas que se vieron. 
  Bueno voy a mi duda: estuve buscando desde hace un tiempo una tabla que me pidieron en la universidad, que es para saber los valores de cada componente (amperaje, voltaje, potencia, etc). Y creo haber escuchado que se llama SG, o algo similar. Si alguien tiene idea de donde lo puedo encontrar, desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos


----------



## mabauti (Ago 15, 2009)

te refieres a la referencia rapida?

there http://www.nteinc.com/qc14/


----------



## Gladiador89 (Ago 15, 2009)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> te refieres a la referencia rapida?
> 
> there http://www.nteinc.com/qc14/



Gracias, la estoy descargando. Esta en español?. Pero la llaman tabla SG, o algo similar.


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Ago 15, 2009)

Hola

SG?

No será ECG?


----------



## Gladiador89 (Ago 15, 2009)

W3B0NC1T0 dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> SG?
> 
> No será ECG?



Puede ser, pero me sale tablas medicas, porque asi tmb se abrebia electrocardiograma... Tenes un link directo?.


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Ago 16, 2009)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/manual-ecg-261/


----------

